# A Tip For Post-Editing



## crokett (Oct 10, 2013)

I have been uploading photos to a website to add a border to them.  I went looking tonight and in GIMP you can add a border.  It is found under Filters->Decor->Add Border.  You can specify color and thickness of the border.


----------



## Dan Hintz (Oct 11, 2013)

I use Paint.NET... free, and as many free plugins as you can shake a stick at.  IF you don't like what plugins are available, ask on the forum and someone will likely create one for you.


----------



## crokett (Oct 14, 2013)

How does it compare to GIMP?  Does it let you set up macros and/or do batch editing?


----------

